# Kenpo Drills



## Robbo (Jun 26, 2002)

Since I work out of a offshoot of EPAK it is kind of frustrating to read about 'checking the storm' and 'stance set II' since I do not know these techniques and patterns (I'm sure they are buried somewhere in what I do, I've just never seen them to be able to try and match them up to what I do).

What kind of specific drills can you tell me about that will cross systems, for example,

Parrying drill - have 2 people in horse stance in front of each other, one person throws a right punch to middle, defender parries on the inside with a left parry, parries on the outside with a right parry, left hand executes a push down block and then the defender executes a right punch for the other person to do the drill.

Goal of the drill is to build speed and sensitivity since if you parry too hard the punching arm moves all over the place, you want the punching arm to be exactly where you want it to be able to perform the pushdown block on it.

Single person drills too please.

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## Blindside (Jun 26, 2002)

Hmm, neat drill.

I think my first observation would be to get out of the horse stance and start in a neutral bow, and practice it against a right cross/ reverse punch.  You coud also then add in a left 45 degree evasion step to make it more like our self defense techs.  The partners will circle around each other to get back online with each other.

I'll have to try this Thursday, thanks,

Lamont


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jun 26, 2002)

Try trapping hands with your students, have them walk around as they are doing it, this will get the used to constantly shifting as they would in a real situation.


----------



## Robbo (Jun 26, 2002)

Try this,

Here is a single person drill practising timing, rythm, and speed and at the same time reinforcing checking and rebounding principals.

Stand in a relaxed natural stance. put your right hand on your left shoulder (palm against your body), put your other hand on your left leg (slightly behind and again palm against your body).

Move your right hand down to brush your right thigh (slightly forward) and let it pass through, and at the same time bring your left hand up to your right shoulder. Now reverse the motion so that you end up with the right hand on your left shoulder again.

Drill should be done with a three count, as you get more comfortable with the drill, picture the 'brushes' as checks and add a bit of force to them so that you are slapping yourself.

There is a way to add the feet but I'm still working on it. The timing would be 1,2,3...1,2,3....1,2,3,4. 3 & 4 of the last count being your feet stepping into a triangle stance to the left and next time to the right.

It's kind of neat when you get going fast, you can really hear a rythm and if you don't you're not doing it correctly, kind of a self correcting drill.

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## jaybacca72 (Jun 27, 2002)

that drill you described is actually hubud from the filipino arts and jf just mis understood it.the drill was designed for referecnce points for locking and energy drills to flow into such as chi sao and pak sao drills for an example,but we learned it from him as a speed drill go figure. i just finished sitting on a testing panel with jeff fraser,dan harris ,dave ridley,adam reese,pat robinson,steve wilson,and a couple of others.things are changing back here for the better and without you know who(jf) if you want better kanzen then search your american kenpo roots.i found that all the guys are not applying the principles to the kanzen which has infact weakend a once good idea gone crazy.sorry i have not got back to you i have beeen preparing for my wedding.
later
jay
ps feel free to email me or call 519 690 0597


----------



## Kirk (Jul 4, 2002)

I started kenpo about 9 months ago.  After being in it for this
amount of time, I feel that if attacked, I'd use all these new cool
strikes and kicks when defending myself.  I think I'd use parries
and blocks as well.  

What I'm not quite sure I'd do, (not unless I had a chance to
think about it) are proper stances, or properly stepping into
a stance.  I'm not sure of the correct terminology, but I think
it's called "stepping up the circle" like in reversing mace.  Basically
by swinging my back foot around (one of the instructors called
it a "swinging gate" you're not there for the impact.  We're told
this limits your attacker's weapons, yet allows you to use yours.
When I'm taught things like this, I think WOW!  That's too cool!!!
But for some reason, I just don't feel I'd do it without thinking,
if attacked ... Are there any drills that can help me embed it into 
muscle memory?


----------



## jaybacca72 (Jul 5, 2002)

thousands of hours of practice and iam not exaggerating!!!!!!!!!!
later 
jay
:asian:


----------



## Kirk (Jul 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jaybacca72 _
> 
> *thousands of hours of practice and iam not exaggerating!!!!!!!!!!
> later
> ...



ROFL!  Had a feeling someone was gonna say that!
:rofl:


----------



## schroeder (Dec 30, 2007)

Hello!

I realize that this is an extremely old thread, but I'm curious to what people who studied Kanzen Kenpo are now studying and what they think of difference. I loved Kanzen Kenpo, found it to be a great system and loved my instructor (LJ) What are all of the old instructors now doing? I have been trying to find them on the web, but keep coming up empty handed. I live in Saskatchewan now and can't seem to find a comparable system. 

What are the old instructors/school owners up to? anyone know?? Feel free to email me at scott.cowan@usa.net

Thanks


----------

